# Postfix Migration Problem



## Paul-LKW (May 15, 2011)

Hi All;
My bose ask me to convert a CentOS system password like "LMPQSMTE0nHlQ" to postfix MySQL MD5 Hased password, I find CentOS seems has 2 kinds of password form, one is shorter and the other is very long like "$1$C2MSk16n$WT5JWnzYH7XpCCjsiE2bd1", however I find postfix is exactly the later long one, so does any one know how to convert the short form to the later one ?

Many Thx


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps you should ask your question in a CentOS forum, or even a Linux forum. Chances are you would get much better responses there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2011)

Agree; this question has no place here. Closed.


----------

